# Gold. Ret. Young Male at Edgar County Humane in Paris, IL



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, he's gorgeous. Hope someone pulls him soon. Do we have any members in the area??????


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart! Have any rescue groups been notified about this?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks like pure love


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he anywhere near Dirk's?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think he's near Dirk's*

I think he's near Dirks. (2 hrs. 45 mins.)

I did mapquest. *Paris, IL and St. Louis MO are 2 hrs. 45 mins. apart.*

Can you ask Dirk's about him?


**I also e-mld. Love a Golden.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> I think he's near Dirks.
> 
> I did mapquest. Paris, IL and St. Louis MO are 2 hrs. 45 mins. apart.
> Can you ask Dirk's about him?


I have forward this on..... Waiting to hear back..since we are full, to see if we can squeeze one more in...We have 5-6 going through HW treatment , which puts a damper on space ,since they have to be there so long. I was told Love a golden is full also. Will let you know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Thank you so much-I pray someone has room for him. Buster is a beautiful boy-looks so SWEET!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

we have e-mailed them and going to call tomorrow....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*thanks!*

Thanks, Maggie's Mom!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Any News On This Boy Buster?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen, we have a call in to this shelter..they said that someone was coming over the weekend to look at him to possible adopt him. We are calling back today or tomorrow to see if he was adopted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy and I hope he gets his furever home or rescued soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Now we cant get anyone to answer the phone..... This is the second day of trying.....SIGHHHHHH


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's MOm*

I just emld. the shelter and told them that Dirk's Fund is trying to reach them about Buster. Attached link to your website!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> I just emld. the shelter and told them that Dirk's Fund is trying to reach them about Buster. Attached link to your website!


Thanks.... We emailed them over the weekend and they replied and said that they would get back to us and hasnt...BUt we are going to keep trying..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Did you ever hear from the shelter about Buster?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Buster is off the website.,... we never could get them to reply to e-mails or phone calls


----------

